# Corn on the cob--Why do I do this to myself?



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Sometimes I think it should be my head that's examined, not my guts. I'm going along just fine using Questran to control my D, and then it's like I have a death wish and need to upset the balance I've struck. This is pretty easy--all I have to do is eat an ear of corn. In addition to bile salt D, I have plentiful diverticulosis and corn is a killer to both. So, yesterday I ate an ear of corn. I had stayed away from it all summer as everyone around me munched away on those fresh golden kernels bathed in butter and salt. But, yesterday I ate it knowing that it would upset things, but since I don't work Mondays I figured it would be okay. I just didn't take into account the discomfort, pain and exhaustion that would accompany the result of this indulgence. I am feeling really stinky this morning and once again have sworn off corn....


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Definitely with you on this. I should steer away from Allium based veggies (Onions, Garlic, Leeks). Sometimes, usually a Friday night, a stick of garlic bread will call to me and I will eat it in one go. Always thinking "it won't be that bad, I'll cope" etc etc. The next day as I confine myself to bed it doesn't seem like such a good idea......


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

As they say, don't commit the crime if you can't do the time! But hey fresh corn, it HAS to be worth it! mmmm I did the same with fish and chips last week, almost kills you, but tastes divine, it is worth it every once in a while!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well they wouldn't call it temptation if the things that were bad for us weren't so gosh darn lovely, now would they














Congrats, you are a standard issue human being with all the faults that were factory installed














Every so often I think everyone has to indulge, but it can be a real pain, sometimes.Hope you feel better soon, and may the evil devil fresh summery corn stop tempting you







K.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Ahhh...how right you are kmottus! We are fallible...unlike my boyfriend who has so much discipline it's scary (yes, I've told him he's an alien a number of times)...he just can't understand the odd times when I 'give in' to temptation.After more than a year...I too 'had to have' fish & chips last week as well, tallgal...beautiful halibut & wonderful, greasy chips with vinegar & salt & pepper...mmmmmmm. My IBS was already in a bad cycle & not close to 'coming around' yet...so I figured what the heck.Sure am sorry you're paying such a price HereIam...just isn't fair after one little cob of corn.







Well...here's to us with all of our imperfections...may there one day be a solution so we can all freely enjoy our little pleasures once again!Lynda


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

I've eaten corn on the cob w/o any problems, BUT if I were to bathe it in butter, I sure would have a problem. Try the new butter spray, 0 fat.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

corn is my all time worst trigger...but I do love corn on the cob...who has probs with popcorn? I Do!


----------



## zipman (Aug 3, 2003)

You eat corn on the cob, because you are human. Try and be disciplined but remember at the same time be gentle on yourself. If you slip on your restricted foods be kind to yourself.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Thank you all for your sympathy and support. I survived a difficult day, luckily it was one at home with no where to dash off to but the bathroom!! Glad corn is going out of season now, don't want that temptation again soon. Of course, if it's not that one it willl be another and the holidays are right around the corner. I guess I'll have to whip up some date and nut bread for the holidays and have at it.


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Sorry to hear your story. Mine culprit is wheat. I have to eat non-wheat products like rice, millett , corn flour(in cooking). I'm not diagnosed celiacs but find it irritaes me. Once in a while I have to eat curry with flour tortillas or chappatis. The taste is so divine and it has been my staple diet for 30 years. But now I have to avoid it. It seems the one food I really enjoy, hurts my insides and it is so difficult for me. I feel like a big baby who has to be weaned on a new food. But this BIG baby has been eating wheat for 30 years how do you introduce rice, or corn as the main diet...I can tell you lunch and dinner have never been the same."Hope tommorow brings a better day, God willing.


----------



## sissy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

I just posted on the Food Intollerance thread. I was dx with severe food allergies last year, corn being the major one. There is corn in everything these days (corn syrup, corn protein, corn starch, etc.). I have to read lots of labels and make sure that even my bread is corn free. When I eat corn I have problems with in 20 min and it usually lasts all day, up to 4 days. Not fun at all.


----------



## zipman (Aug 3, 2003)

HeralamHave you got any better since we last talked


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Last time I had corn, I ate less than half a piece just to satisfy the craving. I didn't have any problems that time.Engine, I don't eat popcorn at all.So, does the fact that high Fructose Corn Syrup comes from corn have anything to do with why we can't eat it? Maybe thats a dumb question. HFCS is in everything. Even Campbells Tomotoe soup.


----------



## zipman (Aug 3, 2003)

Corn used to be a trigger for me. But I seem to be over that now


----------



## zipman (Aug 3, 2003)

you are right. HFCS is in everything !!!!!!


----------



## mountainheather (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't eat corn either. It goes through completely undigested somehow. Not a good thing and I have no clue how. But I have the same issues, eating stuff you know will bother you, is normal I thinnk, even though it does make ya feel dumb later.


----------



## png1lover (Nov 12, 2004)

I am sitting here, well sitting and running to the restroom cuz I just ate a piece of bread. I know this is my biggest enemy but I did it anyways and now I am feeling sorry for myself. I am happy to know that I am not the only person that knows better then to eat something and does it anyways. My Doctor suggests that I go on a gluten free diet and I feel like my life is going to be over and why should I bother to eat anymore, haha.


----------

